# Steam Power



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right, here is a bit of fun. there are no prizes and you have to be totally truthful in your replies.

I took a pint jug. went to my sink and measured out 1 pint of water. I then transferred that to a room temperature jug, stuck a milk thermometer in and set about steaming it to 70 degrees. My Strega took 53 seconds to come to temperature.

So, there is the benchmark for discussion!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Has to be dependent on the temp u extract the water from the tap at?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If we are being scientific yes, but I am assuming that we all get tap water at about the same temp. It is only a bit of fun! I can easily do it again tomorrow and measure the starting point


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Time to get the 4x1.5mm tip out


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

thats cheating ! i guess i will have to pull out the two group rancilio class 10 then!!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Not cheating, it's the standard configuration for a cherub, how it ships from factory. My tip choice actually restricts the machine









Cheating would be removing the tip completely and upping the machine to 1.5bar


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, ran the test again. Water is a lot colder this morning


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

In the same ball park with the brewtus,not bad for the tiny boiler,1.5 ltr I think


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

What pressure you running Bubba?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Am I to presume from the deathly silence, that either no one else has a thermometer, cant be arsed or does not wish to publish their findings as they are beaten?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> What pressure you running Bubba?


1.3 Gary but it drops fairly quick with the two hole tip but isn't a problem when steaming as its all done in


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Am I to presume from the deathly silence, that either no one else has a thermometer, cant be arsed or does not wish to publish their findings as they are beaten?


I'll give it a go,tomorrow morning while I'm eating my rice crispies.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

64s from 20 to 70 on the Duetto with two hole tip. I've got a four hole tip on order so I'll give it another go when it arrives.

Steaming water is really really noisy though!!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a Mitica, so probably same as yours Dave


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

bubbajvegas said:


> 1.3 Gary but it drops fairly quick with the two hole tip but isn't a problem when steaming as its all done in
> 
> Cool. Im running 1.3 with the single and gonna go 1.45 this week.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

20 fl oz at 10c. 60 secs to get to 70c.


----------

